

Show HN: Eyewitness.io – Monitoring for cron, queues and websites - laurencei
https://eyewitness.io

======
mathamoz
Looks pretty good, I like that you use basically a webhook for status instead
of building an agent or something similar.

I'm a little confused by the minimum interval attached to the different plans
though. Is that just saying that the simple plan can only be configured to
ensure there's a check-in at most every 60 minutes?

------
laurencei
Hi everyone - just 'shipped' my latest website.

Solves a specific problem I've been having managing many other web
applications across different servers and providers. I felt there wasnt a good
solution to what I needed, so I took the opportunity to create my own.

Please feel free to critique the website and solution - any constructive
feedback would be appreciated.

